# Plymouth no trabaja [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!

Recientemente cambié mi motherboard a una haswell y Plymouth dejó de funcionar, desde entonces solo tengo una pantalla negra en el arranque. Así de triste...

Hice lo de costumbre, repasé la wiki, repasé los .conf, desinstalé y volví a instalar, recompilé el kernel y el initramfs, busque en foros, pero nada. Lo raro es que ningún log me tira error, nada raro en dmesg o Xorg.

No se por donde empezar a buscar. Alguna idea?

Gracias!!Last edited by natrix on Sun Jul 12, 2015 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

El problema es saber que tipo de chip tiene tu tarjeta.

----------

## natrix

A ver si esto sirve:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B85 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 630] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
```

----------

## cameta

De momento veo que tienes dos chips de video: uno en la tarjeta y otro de una tarjeta externa.

Yo probaría a desactivar en la bios el video de la placa base. 

Aquí hay gente con este problema. 

http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2014/fedora-20-nvidia-guide/comment-page-1/

----------

## natrix

Excelente!!!

Así es, tenía que desactivar una placa de video desde la BIOS. Mi vieja placa lo hacia automáticamente.

Gracias Cameta!!!

Antes de marcar el hilo como resuelto, una pregunta más y espero no ser odioso pero, que debo hacer el día que quiera usar las dos placas de video? Justamente porque una de las ventajas del cambio de placa era la posibilidad de usar dos monitores (además de un puerto HDMI disponible que antes no tenía). Debo despedirme de plymouth? Se que no es el fin del mundo pero le tomé cariño, jejeje

----------

## cameta

Google

use two monitors gentoo

Hay varías wiki por lo que veo.

----------

## natrix

Joya!!

Gracias por tu ayuda cameta!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

